# 1.4 t weird tick anyone else get this



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

whoo-sa said:


> Hey guys, ok i usally am not one to complain of noises because im a firm beliver in "turn up the radio"!


Sorry I don't have my Cruze yet so I don't know, but I just wanted to say "DITTO!" to that! 

Most recently there is a noise coming from the passenger side that I can only describe as comparible to a playing card in the spokes of a bike.. Just keep the music loud and I won't notice! I only have the car for another week, I'll let the dealer worry about it


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Injectors maybe? I know when I first got my car I could hear the injectors over everything when it was stock.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

no its def. a ting from something meatal... i read some other post of similar things but you can actually feel this in your feet and through the trans although not related to the pedal or the transmission. who knows we will figure it out shortly apparently other curze people have had a similar issue at the dealer here so as soon as it gets diaged ill post an update.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> Hey guys, ok i usally am not one to complain of noises because im a firm beliver in "turn up the radio"! lol anyway it is only is idle or when im stoped that i notice a tick like a aluminum tick. its comming from either the engine or under the engine...maybe exaust. Anyway if you guys have ever heard the noise when a drop of water hits a peice of aluminum. thats what its like.
> 
> tell me what you all think thanks



Nothing here, no tick


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> you can actually feel this in your feet and through the trans


Wear thicker shoes


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the noise/vibration constant or does it vary with rpm? Is it only at start up or does it do it all the time? My first thought goes to heat shields expanding/contracting but need more info. Does it do it with the engine off, or does the engine have to be running?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> ...My first thought goes to *heat* *shields* expanding/contracting but need more info...


...that's my inclination too.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that's my inclination too.


Or could be the rims. I can hear this sound on my other car when the rims are hot (warm) and they are cooling down. Simply sheet metal rims, not Aluminum…..


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah you guys are proboley right , im looking at heat sheilds as well, agian hard to duplicate here at the dealer. But when we find it i will tell. to answer the other question....due to the car being driven and motor is kinda loud i cant tell if it happens durring driving but is not affected by engine rpm.....its also happens between every 2-6 seconds...like a "donk", or drip" sound on aluminum. then after the car has turned off it wont do it again. so i have to go from drivin to stoping to get it to happen .


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wouldn't be heat shields expanding/contracting if it only does it when the car is off.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

ok guys was the heat sheild #1 in the pic thanks GM .lol


----------

